# Alde Heating



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

I have the Alde heating system fitted to my van and I am about to use it for the first time I have read the instructions and I unsterstand most of it except for one thing .My system has the heat exchanger fitted which means I can warm the van using the engine heating my question is do I need to switch the 12v pump on using the alde control panel if so do I switch the boiler to on and the gas and electric to off 


John


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

hi, only just got ours so info a bit patchy as i`ve only read the instructions too, one thing the dealer did say was dont set the thermostat above number 2 when using the heat exchanger as it may blow water out of the expansion tank. Have`nt tried it yet but sure someone on here will be more experienced with it.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Firstly, make sure the valve on the heat exchanger is set to open then, set heater to heating and water, and set thermostat. not only will it heat your habitation on route, it will also give you hot water for washing or showering on arrival at your destination.  Well that's how mine works anyway. The "PUMPE" switch is for the reverse system where you can warm a cold engine before starting. Only use that switch if you want to do the latter.

Steve


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Hi John

to answer your question 

to heat the rear when driving :- yes you need the ALDE 12v pump running 

Obviously you won't want to burn any gas whilst driving so switch the gas to OFF on the ALDE Control Panel

As there won't be a mains hook up you could leave the electric setting either on or off



I suppose all this depends on your control panel - I think there are three types



on my display panel when the system is ON

& the Alde 12v pump is running its indicator appears on the top right hand side of the screen & looks like a circle

& when you move the cursor to highlight the Gas symbol this would be shown as OFF


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

On our Alde heat exchanger, both for our Dethleths and Flair all we needed to do was turn the heat exchanger valve to on - that's it. Turning the Alde pump on will maybe speed up the water flow around the pipes but ours works fine without.


----------



## Dixi (Oct 6, 2006)

many thanks Trek your information is exactly what I needed to know we probaly have the same control panel as the round circle does come on when the boiler is switched on by the way I bought one of those leads you mentioned regarding my hard drive crash and it did not work my computer did not recognise the drive so dont know what to do now I have ordered a new drive but desperately need the data as no CDs were supplied with the Pc

John


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

We have this system in our Carthago. The hot pipes running from the engine to the heat exchanger will give some heat without the pump running. However, to circulate the hot water round the whole system you need the pump running. I have not had any trouble with the header tank blowing water out. It just works very nicely!


----------

